# What's up with La Su An?



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey, quick re-intro here. I grew up in Seneca County and just moved back over the summer after 13 years away. I've posted here a little in the past, but not much. Currently living just outside Attica and trying to get in on the ice fishing game while we have ice.

I was thinking of heading up to La Su An Wildlife Area to bluegill fish and recalled there being special regulations for up there. I called the area phone number and got a voice recording that said the whole wildlife area is closed and fishing is off limits as of September. 

Is that normal? Does the area always close in winter? 

Also, what's the general vibe about ice fishing on some of these drinking water reservoirs in this area? Seems like having them pump water out can't make the ice any safer. I've avoided them so far and have been hitting a little pond on public land (catching nothing but tiny bluegills), but am really feeling the itch to go check them out.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

It's been about 3 years since I've been to Lake La Su An, so things may have changed. If I remember correctly, I thought they leave Lake Wood Duck open for ice fishing, but the rest of the ponds in the wildlife area are closed from September to May. I believe the site specific regulations can be found in the yearly Ohio dnr fishing regulation booklet, which can be found online. There is probably someone on this forum that has better info, but just thought I'd give you this info for starters. I hope it helps!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome back neighbor! I don't live too far from you because i live just outside Attica as well. Darn near throw a stone across town any where you stand.

As for your question about the upground reservoirs in the area..... i fish most of them and have never had major issues. I personally steer clear of the pump house buildings if there are any or stay away from the pipes that pump water in. If they start pumping it can eat away thick ice quickly. I have heard about reports of fast dropping water levels over the years, but never seen it happen myself. It is usually a slow pull. The edges of the ice will sag in as water levels go down though. I would suggest getting a spud bar and learn how many hits it takes for you to break through 4" or so of ice. Spud your way around on every new piece of ice you walk on. I was out on the new Attica res over the weekend and the ice was kinda weird and layered up with a lot of slush on top. I'm assuming that has gotten solid since. I have not been on the old res yet.


----------



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The old res has been disappointing the few times I've fished for bass there. I never really tried to catch bluegills there, and I don't even know if there are crappie in it (probably are). I might hit Riley Res in Bucyrus or one of the Killdeer ponds this weekend. There's also a small public lake on the way up to Bass Pro that has no pump-out system, and it looks decent. I have a half day with no kids and nothing to do, so I figure I'd better get out there to one of those spots.


----------



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Never done fishing said:


> It's been about 3 years since I've been to Lake La Su An, so things may have changed. If I remember correctly, I thought they leave Lake Wood Duck open for ice fishing, but the rest of the ponds in the wildlife area are closed from September to May. I believe the site specific regulations can be found in the yearly Ohio dnr fishing regulation booklet, which can be found online. There is probably someone on this forum that has better info, but just thought I'd give you this info for starters. I hope it helps!


I recall there being La Su An regulations in the book back when I was in school, but I just checked the book via the app and there's nothing there. And ever since the DNR site was hacked, it's been a trainwreck to navigate. Blah. I'll probably just stay closer to home. It's a 2-hour drive up there.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Nemo7 said:


> I recall there being La Su An regulations in the book back when I was in school, but I just checked the book via the app and there's nothing there. And ever since the DNR site was hacked, it's been a trainwreck to navigate. Blah. I'll probably just stay closer to home. It's a 2-hour drive up there.


Yes, I just looked it up, you are right it's not on ODNR's website or fishing regulation book. I did find this post regarding the fishing last season. Like the voicemail you mentioned said, the whole wildlife area is closed from September to May. My info was outdated. 

Best of luck ice fishing!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I do fish the old Attica res occasionally, lots of small fish. If you have been gone for a while, it has had it's ups and downs over the years. There are crappie/bluegill in there and the bass are slowly making a come back. The city accidently caused a fish kill in the old res shortly after the new res was built.


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

La Su Ann WLA is open for all outdoor activities EXCEPT fishing until spring. They haven't allowed winter fishing for the last few seasons except on Wood Duck Pond, and this season even that is closed. Nettle Lake is where I've been getting my kicks the last couple of weeks. Lake McKarns was bad a couple of weeks ago, but Barton Lake just across the road was good - go figure. I've fished Delta, Harrison, Swanton, and Wauseon in the past with good results.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Wauseon Reservoir isn't too far from La Su Ann. Maybe you should give that a go. I some good ice fishing days there in the past.


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wauseon has good perch.


----------

